# Javelin took a tubby and a haircut today



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is the handsome lad all freshened up. I left the length on his jacket and legs and went over his body with a 5F blade. I wish I could get his feet better, but both he and Lily are real fuss pots over their feet being shaved.

























Lily's turn in the tub will be later in the week!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He?s a very handsome spoo


----------



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Here is the handsome lad all freshened up. I left the length on his jacket and legs and went over his body with a 5F blade. I wish I could get his feet better, but both he and Lily are real fuss pots over their feet being shaved.
> 
> View attachment 413074
> 
> ...


Javelin looks absolutely stunning!! You do such an awesome job!! So yesterday I finally got up the nerve to do my first facecut on my new black? Rescue Spoo!! She weighs 51# and will be 9 months old in 2 days. I've only had her 1 month. I really want to learn to do the grooming myself cuz I enjoy it. I watched the great grooming videos in Tapatalk. We did paws and ground nails first time last weekend. Phew! One step at a time. I splurged and got an Andis Cordless Pulse ZR with #10 Ceramic Edge blade which is what I used on her face. I also got a cordless Wahl Bravura for FFT but was too afraid to cut too close my first. Anyway, the brochure doesn't give the length or size of the 5 in one blade so I was baffled. But here is a pic of my first attempt. (BTW The old hair on her legs and tail is long and still tinged brown on the ends from living outside all summer.)









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks folks he is a good looking boy underneath all his shagginess that I got rid of/tamed down.

im.speechliss the Bravura 5 in 1 blade is a 9, 10, 15, 30, 40. If you are looking at the blade on the clipper and move the little lever you will see the blade move in and out shorter and longer. The 40 setting is the furthest to the right for the lever as you look at the blade. I do my dogs' faces and feet with the 30 setting. Short but not surgically so.


----------



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Thanks folks he is a good looking boy underneath all his shagginess that I got rid of/tamed down.
> 
> im.speechliss the Bravura 5 in 1 blade is a 9, 10, 15, 30, 40. If you are looking at the blade on the clipper and move the little lever you will see the blade move in and out shorter and longer. The 40 setting is the furthest to the right for the lever as you look at the blade. I do my dogs' faces and feet with the 30 setting. Short but not surgically so.


Thank you so much!! I just grabbed the box it came in out of the garbage and the sizes are on it! Just not in the instruction booklet! Eye yi yi! BTW, do you still think Charlotte will be black? I love Javelin's color and blues are very pretty too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charlotte looks black to me, but you will know better once you get the oxidized hair off her legs and such. If it goes back to looking brownish then she would probably turn blue (and that can take a couple of years). Her face looks black to me though.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Love Javie's clip! His coat is so thick! He looks very handsome and fit!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You did a great job, Javelin looks amazing !


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Great job on Javelin's groom. I am loving seeing the black spoo pictures.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Either smiling or serious, Javvy, you are one handsome spoo dude! 

Nice groom!! Isn't it fun to have him all fresh and soft? I love the first few days after a nice bath and blow dry.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He cleans up well, doesn't he? I would have been embarrassed to show before pictures. His ears were a mess since we had pizza on Friday and we gave them all pieces of crust. Both Javelin and Lily had chunks of crust in their ears. He had peed on his front legs so they were smelly and a bit crusty even though I wipe his legs off with baby wipes almost every time he goes. His body had grown in enough that I had to work to reset the lines for the T & C variation I am working on. But yes, now he is very sweet and soft and snuggly.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Here is the handsome lad all freshened up. I left the length on his jacket and legs and went over his body with a 5F blade. I wish I could get his feet better, but both he and Lily are real fuss pots over their feet being shaved.
> 
> View attachment 413074
> 
> ...


I lay Gracie on her side to shave feet with a No. 30 blade. She seems to be less restless in that position.
Eric


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Looking very dashing, Jav!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Looking good big boy! Are you happier with his weight now? I know you were thinking he was a bit thin. He looks such like a teenage boy. Slim and strong and masculine looking all at the same time.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

He looks great! My dogs hate having their feet done too--not just the actual clipping, but they itch like mad afterwards. So, I don't do them anymore. I just keep them trimmed short and I think it looks fine.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

AngelAviary he has filled back in to the point where I feel he is close to his appropriate adult weight. He could probably stand another pound or two but not the 7 or 8 that he really needed in the late spring/early summer.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Looking good, Javelin! Such a handsome boy!

Great clip Catherine! I still stink at feet clipping too, but getting easier every time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

His new groom is catching a lot of compliments at school today! I wish I could say my skill at feet was improving, but since Lily is 9 and Javelin is almost 2 1/2 I think I am hopeless.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Looking good, Javvy!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Very nice haircut! I was wondering if Javvy gets hyper after a groom? Lucky is noticeably crazier with short hair. He is more active inside and out. My cat Spunky also goes insane with short hair. It is like the hair was holding him back in life. lol


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

snow, not so much. Both of them make mad dashes down the stairs when I take them off the table and they both insist on going out right away for a pee break, but then they settle down.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry I missed commenting before but Javvy looks amazing! Love that clip you have him in!


----------



## cello56 (Apr 2, 2017)

Very handsome fellow!!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Nothing better than freshly groomed spoo!! I sit in the floor with Raven between my legs to shave paws and face. She is so squirmy on the table for her face thhat I am afraid I will make her look like a mess. She seems to feel more confident on the ground for the parts she doesn't like.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Raven's Mom that is interesting that she does better if you have her on the floor for doing her feet. I have always sort of had the deal with Lily and Javelin that I don't do any grooming except on the table. They seem to like it that I don't "molest" them while we are watching TV.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

One nice thing about Javvie's very, black feet is that it is difficult to tell, in photos, how close his shave is, or is not. That dark color is a blessing!


----------

